# FET on Wednesday but have to take Amoxicillin for tooth infection



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

Can't get through to NHS Direct, my doctor or my IVF clinic and don't know what else to do. I have an infection in my wisdom tooth and my dentist gave me amoxicillin yesterday but I'm on estrogen patches (Evorel: estradiol patches 2 x 6.4 mg every other day) and progesterone pessaries. 

Do you think it's safe for me to take the amoxicillin or will it lower the absorption of the estrogen patches? I haven't taken the antibiotics yet but it is incredibly painful and I think I'll need to take them before the infection spreads. 

Any advice greatly appreciated I'm really panicking right now!
Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Perfectly fine to take the antibiotics prior to the FET. Hope you feel enter soon


----------

